# Boater looking for summer housing - Salida



## rhastrei (May 10, 2006)

Hey Guys,

My name is Ryan and i will be working in Salida this summer so i am in need of some housing. If anyone is renting out a room / knows someone who is feel free to let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

maybe...


----------

